
Show HN: A tool for calculating room modes in 2D - kabla
http://www.roomresponse.com/
======
brudgers
I like the ease with which the shape of a space can be modified and the
overall functional nature of the design. Unfortunately, the calculations hung
before providing me with the results...or maybe I am just too impatient?

Are the calculations run in the browser or server-side?

About how long should a person expect to wait...and I understand that they
could take longer than internet expectations?

~~~
kabla
Hmm, my testing has been a bit bad... It should take about 5-30 seconds,
depending on your machine.

It uses a web worker to do the calculations, so it shouldn't hang until it
starts plotting stuff.

What OS + browser are you using? I noticed that it doesn't work on Opera, for
example. But on chrome it works decently even on my phone.

Most of the calculations are done client-side, the server-side calculations
only take a few seconds.

~~~
brudgers
I'm using Chromium. I suspect that it is the response time that makes me
perceive the site as not working...even 1 second is a long time for something
that appears to be interactive.

The fast response time of the room editor probably sets an expectation. One
strategy that may be used to mitigate long response times is to update the
screen so that the user sees progress.

Here, though, the calculation makes the page unresponsive to ordinary events
like scrolling.

~~~
kabla
Thanks for the feedback, good point. That must be plotly plotting the room
modes. I don't really know how to make that not jam up the browser... I'll
look into it.

